# i want to try tren ace but scared.



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

well tren sounds like just what i need.i am wanting to loose some fat and gain some muscle like who is not.and from my research it does just that of cource my diet and workout is on point.but i do not want or can not have the side effects of not sleeping and night sweats and bp issues so i was wondering if i did a low dose would i still get the results i wanted with out the sides so my guestion for the tren gurus is what is the lowest dose i could run being i have never ran tren before was thinking of adding it to my current cycle which is test e 500mg week and eq 500mg week and i was thinking of doing 200mg a week of tren ace for 4 weeks.and all so could i do 100mg twice a week to come up 200mg or does tren need to be pinned more often than twice a week?and one more guestion would i see results in 4 weeks or is that not long enough how soon does result come with tren ace?


----------



## Mooksman (May 11, 2011)

use heavyiron protocol for newbies.  man up, wats the worst that can happen???


----------



## vindicated346 (May 11, 2011)

200mg of tren a week is weak at best, and you wouldnt be using it at its full potential.. However if you are worried about the sides I.E night sweats and insomnia, why not run something close to it like NPP..wont be as good as far as raw strength but you can still put on decent muscle with it


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

vindicated346 said:


> *200mg of tren a week is weak at best*, and you wouldnt be using it at its full potential.. However if you are worried about the sides I.E night sweats and insomnia, why not run something close to it like NPP..wont be as good as far as raw strength but you can still put on decent muscle with it


 
I totally disagree with this.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

Where do you get that NPP is like Tren? They're both 19-nor's. That's about it. The difference is there are 2 extra double bonds on the carbons and it's missing the methyl group on position 4 (I think) compared to the nandrolone. 

200mg of tren ace isn't weak. It's probably a good starting point for someone who hasn't ran it before. However the way you worded your post, I think you need to look into it more. Tren needs ED or EOD injects. So factor that in. Also wouldn't be a bad idea to have caber or prami on hand just in case.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

yea i think this guys does not know what he is talking about.first tren is real real stroung so 200mg a week of tren is not weak.and i have never heard that npp and tren ace are similiar i know npp and deca are simliar.i wish some one that knows what they are talking about would chime in and help me out.heavyirons post want help me because i am taking diffrent stuff than and have a diffrent guestion what is the lowest dose of tren a newbee can take and still get results and how quick does it start to work and how long should i run it for.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

yea i know it is ideal to be pinned eod but i was asking if it is going to be part of a cycle would 2 times a week be enough.maybe three times a week .and what is caber and prami.i have clomid and ai on hand.i know i have heard somebody some where say somthing you can run with tren besides test that help control the side effects cant rember what the hell it was.


----------



## Hell (May 11, 2011)

I started my first run of Tren A a little over a month ago at 40mg ed for the first week and then upped to 50mg ed since. If you are worried about sides you should try to pin ed to keep levels stable and should be less sides. So maybe start at 30mg ed for 210mg a week. With tren ace, if you get bad sides and want to jump ship, the ace ester will be out of you quickly. My sides have been minimal, i dont get the insomnia. With work, gym and a melatonin at night I sleep great. Usually when I wake up to piss in the night I have some sweat beading down my chest but nothing horrible. My worse side by far has been shoulder/upper arm acne.   Just gotta try and see if it agrees with you or not really..

CT and heavyiron both helped me get protocol down for the tren before I started and its been working great!! I cant see myself blasting without it really!


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i know it is ideal to be pinned eod but i was asking if it is going to be part of a cycle would 2 times a week be enough.maybe three times a week .and what is caber and prami.i have clomid and ai on hand.i know i have heard somebody some where say somthing you can run with tren besides test that help control the side effects cant rember what the hell it was.


 

If you don't know what prami or caber are you shouldn't be using tren.  How many cycles have you done in the past?  ED dosing dosn't mean twice a week or three times a week, it means EVERY DAY.  Big difference and there is a reason for it.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> If you don't know what prami or caber are you shouldn't be using tren. How many cycles have you done in the past? ED dosing dosn't mean twice a week or three times a week, it means EVERY DAY. Big difference and there is a reason for it.


 

x10000


btw, what's up partna?


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> x10000
> 
> 
> btw, what's up partna?


 

Getting ready to cut, 5-6% BF is the goal, what about you?


----------



## BigBird (May 11, 2011)

I sweat 24/7 while on virutally any aas but multiply it by 10,000 when on Tren.  Dreams are beyond fucked up on Tren as well.  However, I wouldn't trade any of that in for the look and feel the Tren is providing.  Holy hard, vascular and strong on Tren Hex and Winstrol Depot.  (Test too of course).

The increase in daytime/nighttime sweats; however, is driving me close to my breaking point aka insane.  Sweat is nearly pouring off my elbows as I sit here typing this but that's my metabolism and fat burning tendencies at work with the help of Tren.  300-400mg EW of Tren Hex.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> Getting ready to cut, 5-6% BF is the goal, what about you?


 
Got off, started cutting and still am. Currently at 11%. Looks like shit compared to your 5% but for me, it's badass.  Gonna hop back on in July.


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

LOL, 5% is the goal.


----------



## D-Lats (May 11, 2011)

vindicated346 said:


> 200mg of tren a week is weak at best, and you wouldnt be using it at its full potential.. However if you are worried about the sides I.E night sweats and insomnia, why not run something close to it like NPP..wont be as good as far as raw strength but you can still put on decent muscle with it



200 mg of tren a will blow your fucken doors off if it's your first time using it bro!


----------



## vindicated346 (May 11, 2011)

Allow me to recant my previous post..What I should've said is TO ME 200mg a week is weak, and running what the OP is running I would be somewhere around 300-350 a week. But I get that this is all individualized so my apologies to the OP.. Could you see benefit from it running at 200mg a week..sure..and sloppyj what I meant by NPP being similar was in its effect, not its composition..good for putting on both size and strength but not as harsh as tren..from my experiences


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

Hell said:


> I started my first run of Tren A a little over a month ago at 40mg ed for the first week and then upped to 50mg ed since. If you are worried about sides you should try to pin ed to keep levels stable and should be less sides. So maybe start at 30mg ed for 210mg a week. With tren ace, if you get bad sides and want to jump ship, the ace ester will be out of you quickly. My sides have been minimal, i dont get the insomnia. With work, gym and a melatonin at night I sleep great. Usually when I wake up to piss in the night I have some sweat beading down my chest but nothing horrible. My worse side by far has been shoulder/upper arm acne. Just gotta try and see if it agrees with you or not really..
> 
> CT and heavyiron both helped me get protocol down for the tren before I started and its been working great!! I cant see myself blasting without it really!


 ^^^ this is what i do.  Ive used tren a number of times and am very sensative to its sides(NOT PROGESTERONE THO) I mean night sweats, insomnia.  I start dosing between 30mg ed to 50mg ed.  30 ed would be 210mg a week.  Give that a shot..


----------



## klc9100 (May 11, 2011)

i was scared of it too. i finally decided to try it. i have been doing 50mg a day for a little while now. i did my 16th pin this morning. so far, so good. i was in week 8 of 500 test / 400 eq. i'm going to run the tren for the last 8. i have had minimal sides as well. very little sweating at night, but i pour when i work out. my cardio is totally shot. i can still manage my 25 minutes on the treadmill at the end of my workouts, but i feel like my lungs are going to explode. no tren cough. i do wake up during the night alot from some pretty bizarre dreams. i'm more aggressive in & out of the gym. i'm definately stronger. i've gained 4 lbs, but my pants fit looser. i like it. go for it bro.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Where do you get that NPP is like Tren? They're both 19-nor's. That's about it. The difference is there are 2 extra double bonds on the carbons and it's missing the methyl group on position 4 (I think) compared to the nandrolone.
> 
> 200mg of tren ace isn't weak. It's probably a good starting point for someone who hasn't ran it before. However the way you worded your post, I think you need to look into it more. Tren needs ED or EOD injects. So factor that in. Also wouldn't be a bad idea to have caber or prami on hand just in case.



I agree 1000%


also if first cycle i would not rec tren.
and some get ALOT of sides even off 150mg ew and soem are fine with 400mg ew. its person dependent.

there is no safe/sides free dose writin in stone, you have ot try and see.
and if you CANT get sides DONT use tren. it is one of the compounds that come with the MOST side effects (for most)


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2011)

vindicated346 said:


> Allow me to recant my previous post..What I should've said is TO ME 200mg a week is weak, and running what the OP is running I would be somewhere around 300-350 a week. But I get that this is all individualized so my apologies to the OP.. Could you see benefit from it running at 200mg a week..sure..and sloppyj what I meant by NPP being similar was in its effect, not its composition..good for putting on both size and strength but not as harsh as tren..from my experiences



I agree. for me 300-400mg trenE im good. 
I dont think ill ever pass 500mg ever and for now 300-400mg ew is a good spot for me, but i know ALOT that cant even handle half that.
i do get a bit sweaty at night, also start to get a bit moody at around wk 7 or 8 and usually stop tren around week 10-11.

im on it now.
mast/tren/test only wk 5 though trens just starting to kick ;-)


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2011)

CT said:


> LOL, 5% is the goal.


whoa lol I wouldent want o be under 8% you just start to look wired and unhealthy trying to stay at that %.
im happy with 10%.


----------



## btex34n88 (May 11, 2011)

If your afraid to take tren then don't take it. If you've injected other compounds then you've taken a risk already, no different with tren in my mind


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

blergs. said:


> whoa lol I wouldent want o be under 8% you just start to look wired and unhealthy trying to stay at that %.
> im happy with 10%.


 

That's funny, I don't remember giving you my picture.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

I gave it to him. But it was that good one where you had the palm leaf over your junk. Classy if you ask me.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

yea i know what ed means i was saying i dont want to have to pin ed so i was asking if i could get away with pinning it just 2 or 3 times a week instead . since i would be on test and eq and tren.and i am really just wanting to add just enough tren to see how i respond but of course i dont want to waste it i will only have 800mg of tren ace is that enough to see results along with my 14 week cyle of test e and eq.i was going to run tren ace the last 4 weeks of this cyle to see how it goes.i can do that or just add a couple more weeks to the end of my teste and eq stack.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

and i am not scared o of taking tren ace risk wise just insomnia and night sweats keeping me up which in turn if you cant sleep you cant train and go to work and raise a family etc.i think i will just start out reall low dose i can all ways go up slowly.


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> and i am not scared o of taking tren ace risk wise just insomnia and night sweats keeping me up which in turn if you cant sleep you cant train and go to work and raise a family etc.i think i will just start out reall low dose i can all ways go up slowly.


 
What are your stats, bro?

Age/height/weight/cycle history/training history????

Tren may not even be something you should be considering at this point.  As CT said, not knowing what parmi and caber are is a sign that maybe you shouldn't be thinking Tren.  Your stats will allow us to give you proper advice.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

well i am 33 years old been working out off and on for 15 years.i am 5 10 235 ilbs or so and bf i dont know maybe 15 % i have ran cycles of test and deca a couple of times a long time ago.i am know 3 weeks in a cycle of test e and eq going good.my diet and tranning is on point.i am wanting to us tren ace to help me loose a little bf and gain muscle at the same time which is hard but i am doing it now tren will help with that.i have ai and pct on hand and will be running wp tren ace 80mg 10ml.and i know caber and promi are to help with e2 and proclatin(sp) control but will i need that with such a low dose of tren for such a short period of time?test e 500mg a week may go up to 750 after week 7 and eq at 500 mg a week.running eq for 14 weeks and test e 16 weeks atleast.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

and fyi i get no sides from deca me porn star on it may be why i dont know as much as you about caber but please dont tell me what i am and am not ready for just because i dont get any side effects from aas and you do thanks.


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> and fyi i get no sides from deca me porn star on it may be why i dont know as much as you about caber but please dont tell me what i am and am not ready for* just because i dont get any side effects from aas and you do* thanks.


 

How can you say this when you've never used tren? You have no idea how it will effect you. I guess I'm just a little confused.

Your EQ dose isn't going to yield much either. You need a minimum of 600mg EW to see decent results.

Just because you don't use an A/I doesn't mean that problems don't exist. They just haven't become problematic yet that's all.

You can do what ever you want honestly but most guys here are speaking from experience and want to be sure you're not going to harm yourself. You blowing off their advice is kind of silly to me in regards to the tren, you've never used it and these guys have and are trying to help.

Being at 15% BF and thinking tren is the answer is going to lead to disappointment. Honestly, you're too fat, and I'm not trying to be disrespectful. Tren shines when you're at 10% or so.

You mention that your diet and training are on point, care to post that up? I'm sure there is room for improvement. What are your goals with this cycle anyhow?


----------



## btex34n88 (May 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> well i am 33 years old been working out off and on for 15 years.i am 5 10 235 ilbs or so and bf i dont know maybe 15 % i have ran cycles of test and deca a couple of times a long time ago.i am know 3 weeks in a cycle of test e and eq going good.my diet and tranning is on point.i am wanting to us tren ace to help me loose a little bf and gain muscle at the same time which is hard but i am doing it now tren will help with that.i have ai and pct on hand and will be running wp tren ace 80mg 10ml.and i know caber and promi are to help with e2 and proclatin(sp) control but will i need that with such a low dose of tren for such a short period of time?test e 500mg a week may go up to 750 after week 7 and eq at 500 mg a week.running eq for 14 weeks and test e 16 weeks atleast.



dang, already dropped your bodyfat 3%!!! Aren't you benching close to a thousand lbs? You should be around 8% by end of cycle at this rate


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> dang, already dropped your bodyfat 3%!!! Aren't you benching close to a thousand lbs? You should be around 8% by end of cycle at this rate


 
Lighten up bro.


----------



## Supervette101 (May 11, 2011)

With the heavy sweating from the joints do you find your joints are stiff? Especially you guys with the low BF, does tren give you joint stiffness?


----------



## cdan19 (May 11, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> and fyi i get no sides from deca me porn star on it may be why i dont know as much as you about caber but please dont tell me what i am and am not ready for just because i dont get any side effects from aas and you do thanks.


 
2b1 asked me one time where the quote came from on my status. I gladly answered him. I would like to suggest to you my friend to try and live it. You asked and they answered. SO you then became defensive because they did not give you the answers you wanted to hear? A wise man once told me when passing someone in the street don't ask, how are you doing unless you really want to know because they may stop and tell you ! Trust those who go before you and build the road you travel. Good Luck brother.


----------



## Mr.BIG (May 13, 2011)

cdan19 said:


> 2b1 asked me one time where the quote came from on my status. I gladly answered him. I would like to suggest to you my friend to try and live it. You asked and they answered. SO you then became defensive because they did not give you the answers you wanted to hear? A wise man once told me when passing someone in the street don't ask, how are you doing unless you really want to know because they may stop and tell you ! Trust those who go before you and build the road you travel. Good Luck brother.


 
Nicely said!


----------

